# 2013 Toy Run Auction, Open For Bidding!!!



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to the 11th Annual Freeport-To-Port O'Connor Toy Run Auction. This year we will host the online auction from November 1st through midnight on November 17th. All proceeds go to the kids of the Adopt-An-Angel program and all donations/sales are considered as charitable donations under the 501c3 IRS code. Donation forms are available to all who require such.

This year is more demanding than last year, they served underprivileged kids in over 9 Texas counties last year. Although 10 different originations and families in distress were helped last year we have been asked to do even more. Our goal is to help MORE Texas counties and to do that we will need a lot more toys.

I want to stress that we also accept, and encourage, direct donations of new toys for boys and girls ages 2 through 16. We also accept monetary donations in any amount and our Elves will do the shopping for you. Please do let us know if you would have any available time to be one of our Elves. Help is always greatly appreciated, and we need as much help as we can get this year.

*Remember*, *anyone can place an item in the auction, feel free to add any items you wish to donate for the Toy Run.* Please add a picture and a short description of the item. You will be the Elf and will need to complete the transaction between seller (yourself) and the winning bidder. That includes delivery of item(s) and collection of funds, and funds provided to one Toy Run Team Members.


The rules of the auction are very simple: Place your bid(s) for the item you want to buy. You may bid as many times as you wish but the highest bidder at midnight on November 17th is the winner. Penny-over bids are not accepted. You must bid at least $10.00 higher than the last bid except on really low-dollar items. When you bid please include a description of the item you are bidding on. Winners have until November 22nd, to pay for their purchases. Payments may be made via cash, check, money order or PayPal. Detailed instructions will be given at the end of the auction.

This is the list of organizations we helped provide toys to last year:
1. Foster Care of Calhoun & Jackson County 
2. American Red Cross 
3. Bluebonnet Ranch 
4. Port Lavaca Harbor (children alliance & victim center)
5. Calhoun Sheriffs Brown Santa 
6. POC Adopt An Angel 
7. Burned out family for Victoria 6 kids 
8. Seadrift School 
9. City of Seadrift toy drive 
10. Bloomington School. Victoria County

Good Luck and may God bless you for helping so many young and unfortunate children.

Toy Run Team


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*A 4 Hour DJ/KJ (karaoke) entertainment experience*

Up for Auctionâ€¦ A 4 Hour DJ/KJ (karaoke) entertainment experience, for Your event. We have entertained events such as adult parties, social gatherings, end of season team parties, birthday parties, ect. We have over 54,000 karaoke songs and TONS of DJ music. We can adapt to any crowd.

We do not have experience with large corporate events or weddings.

Our rates are $400 for 4 hours and $125 for every additional hour.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*All new G.Loomis rods*

All new G.Loomis rods with original stickers still on. 
MBR 844c GLX $355
MBR 783c GLX $335
MBR 782c GLX $335
CR 722 GLX $310
Please bid on each Rod separately and include the model number in your bid.
Sponsored by: John Regnier 
Thank you for your donation.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Assorted premade leader package and a shirt!*

Assorted premade leader package and a shirt!

1- t shirt
1-AJ 13/0
1-AJ 20/0
1-SS grouper 18/0
1-grouper 13/0
1- grouper 20/0
3- snapper different sizes
1- weighted snapper
2- king fish
1- free line
1- deep water grouper
1- tile fish

Sponsored by: Jeff Butera â€" JBoffshoretackle
http://jboffshoretackle.com/

Thank you for your donation.


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*Aluminum Dorado*

Aluminum Dorado up for auction for the cause.

Specs: Aluminum 5052 grade material ( .090â€ thick ) approx. 3 lbs.
44 Inches long
17.5 Inches wide
Indoor / Outdoor use
Ships to winning bidder after auction and 100% of proceeds goes to cause

Thank-You for looking.

Donated by: www.bigsharkmetalart.com
www.facebook.com/BigSharkMetalArt


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Lucky Dog grooming*

Item #1 Lucky Dog Grooming

Lucky Dog Company offers affordable home services in the Houston and surrounding areas, including mobile pet grooming. The original branch of Lucky Dog Grooming offers mobile grooming and pet sitting in Polk and surrounding counties (Livingston). I personally work specific days in Livingston and primarily around Houston. This gift certificate is for a 100% free service. All the info that bidders need is on www.Lucky-Dog-Company.com & this certificate will be redeemable anywhere from Galveston to North Houston with the Houston branch, and anywhere around Livingston or along the 59 corridor towards Houston with Lucky Dog Livingston. Either way winners should specify that they're redeeming a gift certificate when they book and call 936-933-1611 to schedule.

Sponsored by: Lucky Dog Grooming - Lauren LaCount 
www.Lucky-Dog-Company.com 
936-933-1611 

Thank you for your donation.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Lucky Dog Grooming ITEM #2*

Item #2 Lucky Dog Grooming

Lucky Dog Company offers affordable home services in the Houston and surrounding areas, including mobile pet grooming. The original branch of Lucky Dog Grooming offers mobile grooming and pet sitting in Polk and surrounding counties (Livingston). I personally work specific days in Livingston and primarily around Houston. This gift certificate is for a 100% free service. All the info that bidders need is on www.Lucky-Dog-Company.com & this certificate will be redeemable anywhere from Galveston to North Houston with the Houston branch, and anywhere around Livingston or along the 59 corridor towards Houston with Lucky Dog Livingston. Either way winners should specify that they're redeeming a gift certificate when they book and call 936-933-1611 to schedule.

Sponsored by: Lucky Dog Grooming - Lauren LaCount 
www.Lucky-Dog-Company.com 
936-933-1611 

Thank you for your donation.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Set of 6 new offshore Pakula lures. 3 sizes.*

Set of 6 new offshore Pakula lures. 3 sizes. 

Sponsored by: Joe Dusek

Thank you for your donation.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Assorted premade leader package and a shirt!
100.00


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Now that opening weekend is in the books, lets start Bidding and adding additional items!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

$100 on the metal Dodo.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll go $150 on the G Loomis MBR 782c GLX.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

*Go Pro Hero 3*

Up for auction is a brand spanking new Go Pro Hero 3. This is the top of the line for Go Pro and will make a great addition to your boat, hunting, cycling, motorcycle riding...even underwater to record those fish coming to the boat.

Please bid your best. The kids need the toys.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

GoPro Hero 3 $200


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

GoPro Hero 3 $225


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

125 on the leaders


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

All,

We only have 11 days left for this auction. The kids need both, items donated for the auction and bidders to bid. As Always we appreciate your continued support for this Great Event for underprivileged kids.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*GoPro*

Hero 3 bid........$250


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Here we go guys, first up for bid is a brand new Shimano TLD25. Lets do it for the children in need!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Tld $100


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

$275 gopro


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Aluminum Dorado*

$150.00. Thanks to the donor, and thanks to the guys working this thing.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

Next offer from Pelagic Outfitters is a 5 pack of Pakula Lures. This 5 pack has a retail value of over $400.00. These lures come rigged, and with a 5 pocket lure bag.

The following items are contained within the pack:

Softease Medium Sprocket in Screamer, Evil Angel & Frigate

Small Original Sprocket in Yakka

Softease Mouse in Lumo

All rigged on Momoi Hi-Catch leaders with Pakula Xstrong SS hooks & Teflon chafe gear.

11" x 55" 5 pocket lure bag


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Just want to say a HUGE thank you to all the generous folks who are donating items for the Toy Run auction. You simply have no idea how much it means to the kids to see a Christmas tree with gifts under it. For many of these children it is the first time ever...

God bless and keep you safe. You are certainly paying it forward my friends.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Salvage Rod coming soon. Its being picked up now and I will place it up this evening! As Jerry said, thanks to all for contributing to this Great Cause!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

On the GoPro Hero 3 camera, which edition is it? White, Silver, or Black?


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

For the Pakula Lures I donated I will match the winning bid up to 200 dollars.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

150 on the Pakula Lures Pelagic Oufitters offered.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

$200.00 on the Pakula Lures from Pelagic.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Realtime-Navigator.com*

Hilton's Realtime-Navigator is donating 2 one-year subscriptions - regions of your choice!


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

150 on Hilton's 

225 on Pakula lures from pelagic


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Custom Don Savage Rod!!!*

Up for Auction, Custom Don Savage Bay Rod!!!

Length: 7'
Line Wt: 8-17lb

Sponsored by: Don Savage (Savage Rods)


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

160 on Dorado.


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Saltyhook Tackle Leader Package up for Auction*

Up for Auction from Salty Hook Tackle:

3 - Tile Teasers
3 - Deep Pacifiers - 16oz
3 - Single Snapper Baggers 8oz
3 - Donkey Tamers - 8oz
3 - Snapper Bagger Surflons - 8oz

15 Leaders Total

Free Shipping to the Winner

Donated by Jack Shell of Salty Hook Tackle Company

Good Luck Bidding!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all that have donated for this Great cause!! Bidders be sure to check daily to see new items and to check you bid position! 

God Bless you All,


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Saltyhook Tackle Leader Package up for Auction

100.00


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Salty hook tackle 

150


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll start the Savage bay rod off.
$100

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

$100 on the G Loomis MBR783c Roger


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Hilton's Realtime-Navigator (2 subscriptions)*



hilton said:


> Hilton's Realtime-Navigator is donating 2 one-year subscriptions - regions of your choice!


This is for 2, the two highest bidders will win them!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition!*



Slightly Dangerous said:


> Up for auction is a brand spanking new Go Pro Hero 3. This is the top of the line for Go Pro and will make a great addition to your boat, hunting, cycling, motorcycle riding...even underwater to record those fish coming to the boat.
> 
> Please bid your best. The kids need the toys.


The GoPro Hero 3 is the Black Edition! Top of the line! Retail $399.00


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Captfry said:


> Assorted premade leader package and a shirt!
> 
> 1- t shirt
> 1-AJ 13/0
> ...


I'm going to add some of the 16oz weighted AJ mono leaders x1
Different new trolling lures x3
Wind on leaders x1
Some new king leaders made out of the high end 49 strand wire x3

Jeff
Jboffshoretackle.com
[email protected]
(832)541-2919
All your offshore fishing leaders and tackle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

$150 on the JB Offshore Tackle leader package


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I will go $150 on the other Hilton's 

You guys are all awesome keep it coming for the kids!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

This is great work for the kids! Let's keep it going!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few items that have not received a bid yet.

2 - Lucky Dog Grooming services (they come to you home! Mobile Grooming)

2 - G.Loomis rods (MBR 844c GLX and a CR 722 GLX)


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Redsnapperfishing.com & Rik Jacobsens downloads

Will donate 2 2013 platinum edition book to this great cause. Thank u to everyone who has donated and bided on these items.

We will also donate one full download and sounder tune as well boat has to be in Freeport or Galveston only stipulation.


Thank you

Scott, Mary & Tom


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

*G Loomis rods*

MBR 844c $150.000
CP 722 GLY $150.00


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

*Savage rod*



live2fish247 said:


> I'll start the Savage bay rod off.
> $100
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


I will go $150.00 on the savage rod


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

I will go $175 on one of the Hilton's and $100 on the Rik's Platinum Edition Book 

I would also like to donate an item for bidding but have a few questions about the organization. Please contact me at (409) 651-9339. Thanks.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

200 on the Hilton's 2 year subscription.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 20, 2007)

200 on other hiltons.


----------



## Trout green (Aug 25, 2012)

*G Loomis*

MBR 782C GLX. $120.00

MBR 783c GLX $ 120.000


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

$225 on one of the Hilton's and still $100 on the Riks.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*NICE*

$125.00 On the TLD 25


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

$160.00 on the Savage bay rod

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Way to go guys! This is Schild to end on November 17th. One week left, get your bids in!


----------



## fishorcutbait (Jun 17, 2010)

Just added another item for bid. See separate thread. Youth model 243 H and R. Thanks again for all the help you guys are giving.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

*243*



fishorcutbait said:


> Just added another item for bid. See separate thread. Youth model 243 H and R. Thanks again for all the help you guys are giving.


175.00 on the 243 to get it going


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

200 on the 243......are we supposed to bid on this thread or the other one?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

200.00 on the MBR 844c
175.00 on the savage bay rod


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm go $225 on the other Hilton's.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

$150 on the shimano tld 25


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

This auction ends on Sunday, unless we get more donations! Check back daily and make sure you have the winning BID! Best of luck to all!!!


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$300 for the gopro
$175 for the dorado


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$50 on Rik's download


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing (Aug 25, 2013)

$75 on Rik's download


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> $75 on Rik's download


Heck of a deal! $300.00 item! Who wants to spend hours upon hours typing in numbers when you can get all in less than 30secs. Thanks for all your bids and keep them coming for the KIDS! Thank you, and bless you all!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Last years, 2012*

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*One more pic!*

Just one more


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

250.00 for the Hiltons


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*JB Leader Package*

Big Pappa Will go $175.00 on the JB Leader Package


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Catch Lures Pelagic Plugs*

Miss Blind Date has just Donated 2 sets of "Catch Lures" pelagic Plugs for the Kids. 1 set of 6 inch and one set of 4 1/2 inch. These plugs are Awesome and Catch fish. No Luck needed when Using Catch Lures.
They sold like Hot Cakes at the Sword Seminar.
The're both rigged with 200lb mono. The 6 inch has an 8/0 and the 4 1/2 inch has a 7/0 hook.
Both sets come with NICE Carry bag.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

$175 on the MBR 782c glx

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Catch lures! $50.00

LAST WEEKEND!!!! GET yOUR WINNING BIDS IN BEFORE ITS TO LATE!!!


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Captfry said:


> LAST WEEKEND!!!! GET yOUR WINNING BIDS IN BEFORE ITS TO LATE!!!


So does it end tonight at midnight or tomorrow night?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I'll go $275 on the Hilton's and $75 on the catch lures.

Leadweight


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

The bidding ends tomorrow night at midnight.


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

$100.00 on the Rik's download and Sounder Tune up!


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

No bids on dog grooming yet?

Dog grooming #1. $20
Dog grooming #2. $20


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

$235.00 on the Pakula Lures from Pelagic.


----------



## notso (Jul 10, 2004)

*Gopro*

$350 on the gopro.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

G Loomis MBR 782c GLX. $200
Savage bay rod. $200

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

$125 for Rik's download


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

285.00 on the Hiltons


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

$200 for the JBoffshore leaders. 
$175 for salty hook leaders.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations, to all the winning Bidders!!! And a huge Thank You to all the donors, you are all truly appreciated!!! Just to let you know this auction raised $3040.00 which all proceeds will be used to purchase toys for those in need. Here is how we manage the payment/delivery process: 

1. Payments may be made in any manner within one week of end date to either the person with the item, or directly to Myself or Jerry Karnes. For our PayPal addresses or mailing address please send a PM or call us at the numbers listed below. If you are a provider of an item please arrange to get the money to us no later than November 24th.

2. Delivery of items should be made upon payment in whatever manner best suits you. In no event should this be delayed so that we can collect all money with enough time to do all the shopping.

3. Donor forms will be mailed or emailed. Please PM, call, or email your addresses to me or for the forms. Donation forms must be signed by an official Elf.

Please help us reduce the usual last-minute mad dash by handling payments and deliveries as quickly as possible. 

Once again...Thank You and God bless you for your kindness and help in this cause. Your donations will make a lot of children cry with joy when Christmas morning arrives.

Contact Info:
Jason Fry
PM's - Captfry
Email: [email protected]
Ph: 281-960-8047

Jerry Karnes
PM's - Slightly Dangerous
Email: [email protected]
Ph: 281-684-1117

Winners!!!
CKALLTHEWAY: MBR 844c $200.00
Trout Green: MBR 783c $120.00
Trout Green: CR 722 $150.00
Live2fish247: MBR 782c $200.00
Live2fish247: Savage Rod $200.00
Cat Tales: JB Tackle $200.00
Cat Tales: Salty Hook Tackle: $175.00
Profish00: Dolphin $160.00
Mike Trautwein: Both Lucky Dog Grooming $40.00
Notso: GoPro Camera $350.00
Coastman: TLD 25 $150.00
Captfry: pakula lures for Pelagic $235.00
CHA CHING: Hiltons $285.00
Leadweight: Hiltonâ€™s $275.00
Leadweight: Catch Lures $75.00
Fishorcutbait: Rikâ€™s book $100.00
Catnâ€™ Around: Rikâ€™s download $125.00


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Catn' Around said:


> $300 for the gopro
> $175 for the dorado


I don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Catch Lures*

Lead Weight, Send me your Address Via Personal Message and We will send you the Two Sets of Catch Lures.

Brian


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> I don't want to step on any toes.


Thanks,


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Correction!!!
Catn' Around: Dolphin $175.00


Thanks Profish00 for finding my mistake!


----------

